# Hedgie peed on my couch.



## FaunaQT (Oct 24, 2012)

Hehe... So... to prevent messes, I always have a fleece blanket down. I was just chilling on the couch reading a book and my little girl was snuffling around happy as can be on me. She then jetted over to my side that was pressed up against the couch and proceeded to pee on me. No big deal right? I wasn't wearing my nice clothes so i just cleaned up really fast and rinsed my clothes really good. And then that's when i noticed it. Since she was pressed up on my side, the pee leaked onto the couch!!!  

If any of you have read my previous posts, I have a fairly sensitive nose and pick up on bad odors very easily. I blotted it up, put dish soap on it, half water and vinegar mix, and febereze for pet odors. (over the course of 1.5 weeks) and I can still pick up on the very faint smell of urine. 

Does anyone on here have any clue to get rid of the smell completely? Help me! :mrgreen:


----------



## Domi (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi, I have a same problem with my bed. :lol: 
I tried to clean it with water and soap, because I don't have a vinegar (but I know it's recommended). Than I tried one hand antiseptic gel with ethanol and it seems to be better. But a light yellow spot will be there for ever I think. :twisted: 
I've read a lot of things, but everybody says - you have to clean it regularly and repeatedly(!).


----------



## FaunaQT (Oct 24, 2012)

We can be buddy's in stinkyness! But yeah, I read everywhere that vinegar works, but then I read somewhere that it only masks the smell temporarily! We need a solution


----------



## Domi (Sep 26, 2012)

The best solution is a professional cleaning service with a special thing for it.


----------



## ktdid (Aug 7, 2012)

Have you tried Odoban? I've never used it on hedgie smells but it works great on dog and cat urine. It smells faintly of eucalyptus for about a day and then nothing.


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

It sounds weird but try massengale douche. It works for dogs and skunks, but it may turn the material yellow.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I use a product called nok-out not sure if it's only a canadian thing but it works well for me. Also you could try cleaning it with a water baking soda solution.


----------



## kfitz (Aug 22, 2012)

I used to work at a pet store. What you want is an enzymatic cleaner. The live enzymes and bacteria will literally break apart the urine molecules so there is nothing left. The two best brands are Anti-icky-poo or Nature's Miracle. You should be able to find the Nature's Miracle at a petco or petsmart, otherwise a local, independent pet store is your best bet. Just wet the spot and put a towel over it to let it dry slowly. The longer it takes to dry, the more time the enzymes have to do their thing.


----------



## FaunaQT (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for the replies! I will have to give all of your suggestions a try in the future and see what works best for me, my hog and my future children. I read somewhere online that pet cleaners do wonders for human "accidents" as well. It makes sense, but it's still crazy!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

There's a carpet cleaner I use for pretty much all pet stains and it works great. It's a red bottle and blue cap... I think it's called OxyPet. You'll know it when you see it. It works wonderful for everything!


----------



## tigereyes319 (Nov 10, 2012)

Wal Mart carries something called Kids n Pets it is in a yellow and blue bottle. When I brought my dog down from Alaska on the ferry he had a few (maybe deliberate) accidents in my passenger seat. My friends recommended this to me and we went and got it. It worked on the dog urine great so it may help you out. I will have to get more so I have it just in case. It wasn't that expensive either.


----------



## Pixel101 (Dec 11, 2016)

Babyishcare nobody even mentioned toddlers the hedgehog peed on the couch not a kid.


----------

